# Tales by Light - Netflix



## Tallaslions (Mar 24, 2018)

If you have Netflix check out “Tales by Light”. A series by National Geographic and Canon that profiles photographers that travel around the world. 

It has some really great episodes, a must watch! You’ll be hooked!




Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## D7K (Mar 24, 2018)

Just finished the second season the other day, great series...


----------



## weepete (Mar 25, 2018)

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Thethirdeyeblind (Mar 27, 2018)

YAY for more Netflix binges! thanks for the new show to watch


----------



## weepete (Mar 27, 2018)

Update: watched the first two at the weekend, fantastic viewing, I'm hooked already!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 31, 2018)

Most excellent recommendation!


----------



## Low_Sky (Apr 5, 2018)

I watched this show when I first noticed it on Netflix.  I enjoyed the start of the series, as it seemed to focus more on the photography and "getting the shot".  Later into the series the plots started skewing more toward social and conservation issues, and I didn't finish the second season.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 12, 2018)

Tallaslions said:


> If you have Netflix check out “Tales by Light”. A series by National Geographic and Canon that profiles photographers that travel around the world.
> 
> It has some really great episodes, a must watch! You’ll be hooked!



I would like to thank you for referring this, I am quite enjoying it.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 24, 2018)

I like Art Wolfe. He is not a perfectionist, but rather knows that the most important thing is experience associated with getting the shot.


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 1, 2018)

Season 3 coming to Netflix  on Dec.21st 2018


----------



## D7K (Dec 1, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Season 3 coming to Netflix  on Dec.21st 2018




I hope they go back to the first season kind of format!


----------



## D7K (Dec 26, 2018)

Seems they did not go back to the first season format, disappointed with the third season..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 26, 2018)

I will check this out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Low_Sky (Jan 7, 2019)

D7K said:


> Seems they did not go back to the first season format, disappointed with the third season..



I watched some of S3 E1, absolutely nothing to do with photography.  Scrolled the list of episodes and saw the remaining titles.  Disappointing to say the least.


----------

